# Fetch Fails 🤣



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

You can teach "hold" separate from fetch, and preferably before. If you use a clicker, click first for nose touch, then mouthing, then momentarily between the teeth, then gradually longer hold. Any chewing is not rewarded. Once the hold is reliable teach "give" and then "fetch".


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

reraven123 said:


> You can teach "hold" separate from fetch, and preferably before. If you use a clicker, click first for nose touch, then mouthing, then momentarily between the teeth, then gradually longer hold. Any chewing is not rewarded. Once the hold is reliable teach "give" and then "fetch".


She had been bringing me the sticks and balls and toys without fail for months. First game she learned when we got her. The not-giving just started fairly recently. She still puts it in my hand when we play in the house. But then, we use a small Kong inside, not a small log. This post is mostly to laugh at the fail. That's all. 😁


----------

